# SA modifier and YR modifier usage



## prallapalli (Aug 12, 2009)

Could some one explain how to use SA modifier and YR modifier, for NPs please?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Aug 27, 2009)

Modifier YR has been deleted. The definition was:
"Certified Nurse Midwife service (multiple modifiers) (when billed by a physician, organized outpatient clinic or hospital outpatient department)"

YR was used for nurse midwife services and would not apply to a NP.

YR has somewhat been replaced with modifier SB.


Modifier SA is for a nurse practitioner rendering service in collaboration with a physician.
Some carriers will recognize these modifiers and some will not. Those that will not may deny the claims because the modifier is not one they recognize and that makes the claim not a "clean claim".

I would query your biggest carriers first, and/or those you have ties with, and ask them if they recognize the SA modifier (it doesn't seem the YR applies to this). If so, how do they want modifier SA utilized?

Hope this helps.

Kris


----------

